# Rose Engine Embellishment



## YoYoSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

First pen off my new Lindow/White rose engine...Pipe Makers Lucite closed end Baron. This machine will do just about everything, except make coffee.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 8, 2008)

Ed , you've outdone yourself this time ! That's incredible !! What a beautiful piece ! Thank you for sharing that with me . And while I'm here , thank you for your tutorials . Will there be one on this Rose Bud ? I'll be watching ! [8D]


----------



## Tanner (Apr 8, 2008)

Now that's too cool!  Great looking pen with a beautiful embellishment!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 8, 2008)

I want one !!!! []  But I still need an automatic espresso machine too.
Very nice Ed.

Ed, I looked at their web site, what is the total for the whole set up, about 3,500.00 ?


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! Thats certainly unique Ed, looks fantastic![]


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 8, 2008)

Anthony,

$2,600 for the basic machine plus another $200 or so for the table you'll have to build yourself and the Chinese made X-Y cross-slide plus quick-change tool post. Figure a good three grand with shipping. And, like everything else with our little obsessions, there will be lots of other attachments and gismos that you'll just have to have as time goes by. Here's some more stuff I made on this machine over the weekend:


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, Ed, that's really classy looking, and as always your pens have the nicest shape. The yoyos are nice, too! Do you actually have a design in mind when you start using that thing, or is it more of a morph as you go process?


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow ED! your always in top gear Awesome work mate.[]


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 8, 2008)

Lovely pen, nice embellishments in cap and closed end. 

Dan


----------



## Darley (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome Ed like the pen but love your YOYOs


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ed, you have more fun than the law allows.
Keep it up!


----------



## fiferb (Apr 8, 2008)

> This machine will do just about everything, except make coffee.



I'd get my money back.[}] Very nice embellishment and pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, that's all I can say, wow![:0]


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 8, 2008)

Wonderful! So many design options.


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 8, 2008)

lovely work Ed, are these designs unique to you, or are they on some sort of template..


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 8, 2008)

A rose engine lathe works with "rosettes", where the pattern is transferred from the rosette to your piece through a very precise rotation and cutting action. If you'd like to see how the Lindow/White machine works, dial into these videos I made while in St Louis to pick up my RE lathe and to get some on the job training:

Polyester Resin Bottle Stopper on Lindow/White RE Lathe
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose1.wmv 

David Lindow demonstrating Pearling Tool
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose2.wmv

Steve White and David Lindow discussing their new Dome Chuck
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose3.wmv

David Lindow demonstrating Phasing and Dome Chuck
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose4.wmv 

David Lindow demonstrating Phasing for Basket Weave
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose5.wmv 

David Lindow demonstrating basic RE techniques
http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/rose6.wmv


----------



## MarkHix (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful!  Was there a difference between turning a small size like the end of the pen vs. the larger yoyo?


----------

